# Supermarket parking



## Poodle (Oct 14, 2016)

We have used quite a few supermarket and superstore car parks. We just pop in and check with the manager who usually notifies security. As a bonus it means we can nip in and do a bit of top up shopping etc


----------



## izwozral (Oct 14, 2016)

Don't tell Unilever!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, I use to as well. Quite a few times in fact. 
But have been put off recently as a result of my mate I was meeting at a Tesco in Littlehampton for a Breakfast had all sorts of problems as a result of HIS stay for one night in that very carpark.
Apparently The CARPARK management company is totally separate & independent to the STORE, & the manager didn't notify them of his stay, The first my mate knew about it was when his mum received a Bill through the post !. My mate tried to sort it out with the manager of the said store, but Didn't get anywhere. & to be honest I can do without that sort of bother,,don't know the outcome, I must email him actually !.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 14, 2016)

More and more supermarkets are farming out their parking monitoring/fines issuing to an independent company and they have no mercy !!!  some car parks have number recognition software inbuilt so there are not even any attendants to  ask/check with.....   another rip off britain technique in which the courts have colluded and decided that a fine of £70+ is fair and reasonable for the smallest amount of time overstayed to compensate the supermarket for loss of business cos another customer cannot park....   hmmmm ...... 

But i dont think these claims for payment have the backing of the law and i believe that the company has to take you to court to get a judgement against you  -  but if they do  - hen they can add the huge cost of court fees onto the parking fine....


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, I can think of many more scenic and tranquil overnight locations than any carpark never mind a supermarket one.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 14, 2016)

My thoughts exactly.... of ALL the places you COULD choose to stop over why anyone would choose to stop over in supermarket car park is lost on me..... 

Wild camping not wild shopping ;-)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 14, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Well, I can think of many more scenic and tranquil overnight locations than any carpark never mind a supermarket one.



Absolutely right,
But have to say these tend to be convenient Easy to find places or even directional 'Landmarks', By there very nature Easy to get to, Meet a Mate, Have a catch up while Grabbing a Coffee & a Breakfast, Stock up on the essentials, Check the Map, Fill up with Fuel & in many cases Gas, & if arriving in a newly visited location late on a winters evening & if the option exists Stay the night ! (Just as Motorway Services use to be used). Then moving on to a more tranquil location at leisure.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 14, 2016)

many carrefour supermarkets in spain now have height barriers. started several years ago. most of my mates have stopped using carrefour even if the one close by hasnt got the barriers . 
they dont want our money. we wont give it to them.


----------



## r4dent (Oct 14, 2016)

We had booked a campsite near Stratford on Avon, but when we turned up none of the facilities advertised were available so we didn't stay.  We tried the Tesco in the Town centre and they said OK.  It was brilliant, right in the middle of town, 24 hour toilets and the largest menu we have every seen!.

The next day we asked if we could stay another night.  They said it was against policy but checked with the manager.  He said stay as many nights as you like, but £5 per night in our charity box after the first night.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 14, 2016)

you see, if they are not busy Chocka Block & curtesy is observed, this is a sensible 'Win Win' situation isn't it !.


----------



## runnach (Oct 14, 2016)

A lot of the aires in France are within what could be construed as the supermarket car park.

One that springs to mind is L'argentiere in the Ardeche, The supermarket I cant remember but not one of the carrrefours or Intermarche. It is very closw to the campsite of Les Ranchisses which was a site I was based on...But only way I got peace and quiet on a day off. L'Argentiere is a bit of a jewel so ideal really if you wanted to do a spot of coffee drinking in the cafes 

Channa


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Oct 14, 2016)

The Marmite Banners Store have all gone over to that Camera Parking scam in my area, not sure if its nation wide.


----------



## Tezza (Oct 14, 2016)

The supermarket at St Mare Eglise is in the camperstopb book and we stayed there a couple of years ago. Even had a launderette. Convenient for the night stock up in the morning and free. Whats not to like?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

AIKIDOMO said:


> The Marmite Banners Store have all gone over to that Camera Parking scam in my area, not sure if its nation wide.





I don`t think my local one has a time limit on parking, we`re there tomorrow morning i`ll look.

There are regularly the East European 3.5 tonne tilts on there and they`ve been there overnight, you can tell with the dew / condensation on the windows.

Not sure how that works  or if they receive PCN`s.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 14, 2016)

A few of the supermarket carparks in my locality are better landscaped and aesthetically easier on the eye than some campsites I've seen, sadly village idiots on Friday and Saturday nights are the problem.


----------



## Poodle (Oct 14, 2016)

*Sometimes the scenery isn't the first priority!*



mistericeman said:


> My thoughts exactly.... of ALL the places you COULD choose to stop over why anyone would choose to stop over in supermarket car park is lost on me.....
> 
> Wild camping not wild shopping ;-)



Ah but in bad weather, traffic upheavals, unexpected delays etc  they can be a real bonus.


----------

